# y eso que



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

¿podría traducirse "y eso que" por "et tout ça", dans cette phrase?

*y luego tenía que pagar el peaje y eso que no iba a ningún sitio.*

Según los diccionarios tendría qiue traducirlo por "et pourtant".

_et ensuite il devait  payer le péage et pourtant il n’allait nulle part._

Pero lo veo más así:

_et ensuite il devait  payer le péage et tout ça sans aller nulle part._

¿Cómo lo veis? Ya no sé lo que suena bien o mal...

Bisous et merci !

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Je pensais à "alors qu'il n'allait" 

J'aime bien ton "et tout ça sans" mais je lui préfèrerais un "et tout ça (finalement) pour n'aller nulle part"


*edit* = et dire qu'il n'allait nulle part !

bisous et à ton service


----------



## Gévy

Merci Paquita !

Ouf, je vais pouvoir me reposer cette nuit, ta proposition est mieux tournée et me voilà grâce à toi sauvée de la misère ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola *Gévy*, *Paquita*:

¿Y qué tal _et ensuite il devait payer le péage et après tout il n’allait nulle part_ ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjours Lluis:

Je pense que non, ça ne convient pas ici. Ce serait plus adapté si le verbe était ne pas payer. "Après tout" indique une suite logique alors que justement il faut rompre la chaîne logique pour montrer le côté absurde de l'action antéieure.

Mais merci de ta proposition, ça permet de réfléchir sur toutes ces nuances et j'en ai besoin.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Domtom said:


> -
> Hola *Gévy*, *Paquita*:
> 
> ¿Y qué tal _et ensuite il devait payer le péage et après tout il n’allait nulle part_ ?


 
Non, c'est un autre sens, par exemple 
"Et après il payait le péage, c'était idiot, mais après tout si ça lui faisait plaisir !
c'est à dire = pourquoi le critiquer, ça ne nous regarde pas ...

Ou cet autre dialogue:

- Tu viens avec moi te promener?
- Non, je dois alller faire le ménage... oh, et puis après tout, je le ferai demain (ou :tout compte fait/tout bien réfléchi)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Vos deux propositions (Gévy et Paquita) me semblent excellentes et sortent, bien évidemment, des traductions beaucoup plus scolaires que sont: et pourtant, et cependant, alors même que...
Bravo, c'est ce à quoi on reconnaît les vrais traducteurs...pardon traductrices. 
Bueno, ya me voy a "revitalizarme" allá al pueblo donde nací.
Un beso de GURB...y que tengas suerte.


----------



## Codino

Gévy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿podría traducirse "y eso que" por "et tout ça", dans cette phrase?
> 
> *y luego tenía que pagar el peaje y eso que no iba a ningún sitio.*
> 
> Según los diccionarios tendría qiue traducirlo por "et pourtant".
> 
> _et ensuite il devait payer le péage et pourtant il n’allait nulle part._
> 
> Pero lo veo más así:
> 
> _et ensuite il devait payer le péage et tout ça sans aller nulle part._
> 
> Gévy


 
Hola, se que este post es antiguo, pero quisiera saber si podria utilizarse:

_et ensuite il devait payer le péage (malgré qu' ou bien qu') il n’allait nulle part._

_Gracias._


----------



## Gévy

Hola Codino:

1) desde el aspecto gramatical: no, no sería correcto.

- Empleamos malgré + un sustantivo
- Bien que + verbo en subjuntivo.

La frase tendría pues que ser entonces:
Et ensuite il devait payer le péage bien qu'il n'allât nulle part.

2) desde el aspecto semántico:

Habría una diferencia de sentido, aunque todo vaya por un camino parecido, al igual que la hay en español entre aunque + indicativo y  "y eso que". Los matices no son iguales, como ves. Se pierde el tono irónico de este "y eso que".

No sé cómo lo verán los demás. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Codino said:


> _et ensuite il devait payer le péage (malgré qu' ou bien qu') il n’allait nulle part._


 
"malgré que" es considerado como incorrecto, y además es muy feo

Después de "bien que", se necesita subjuntivo (aunque es realidad) 
=> bien qu'il n'aille
Pero si queremos ser correctos de verdad, tenenmos que concordar "qu'il n'allât" que también es muy feo...

Total, que "et pourtant il n'allait" (o las otras propuestas) es mucho mejor


----------



## Codino

Gracias a todos.

Bueno, me queda claro que no deberia utilizar ninguna de las dos (malgré que / bien que) en este caso.

Sldos,
Codino


----------



## diabolikfoufie

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Bonjour tout le monde!

Je dois traduire un texte (venant d'un récit sur les camps de concentration) et je suis bloquée. J'espère que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'aider!

Voici la phrase: 

_"La falta de alimento y el duro trabajo me dejaron en los huesos, con menos de cuarenta y cinco kilos, *y eso que* era una persona joven y fuerte, y, por qué no decirlo, gocé de relativa suerte."_

Ma tentative: 

_"Le privation de nourriture et le dur labeur firent de moi un sac d'os pesant moins de quarante-cinq kilos. *Pourtant (???)*, j'étais jeune et fort et, ?????j'eus pas mal de chance."_

*Merci d'avance!

Nota de moderación:
*Una sola pregunta por hilo. Norma 2.
La otra pregunta está aquí.


----------



## i heart queso

"y eso que..." --> la persona destaca el hecho de que era una persona perfectamente saludable, para resaltar que la situación es verdaderamente grave para afectuarla así.

*** No corresponde a la pregunta.


----------



## chlapec

Ma proposition:
...kilos, et j'étais pourtant jeune et forte et -pourquoi ne pas le dire?/il faut pas le cacher- j'eus pas mal de chance.


----------



## Alexandra C

alors que j'étais jeune et fort et que, force est de l'avouer, j'avais été plutôt chanceux.

¿algo así?


----------



## diabolikfoufie

*iMuchas gracias a todos!*


----------



## crisbel

Salut!

Je suis desolée sur ma faute de traduction: Ici est ma tentative:  Me gustaria saber especiicamente cual es el correcto traducción para "Y eso que"
"El asfalto de este pueblo triplica el calor que hace. Y eso que estamos al lado del mar."

l'asphalte d'un village triple la chaleur qu'il fait. Et c'est que nous sommes à côté de la mer.
et c'est pour ça que nous sommes du côté de la mer.

Merci


----------



## sepa

Ninguno de los dos intento es correcto. "Y eso que" es una expresión bastante informal. No se me ocurre alguna traducción literal, pero su sentido es "A pesar de que". "Bien que nous..." podría ser una opción.


----------



## Paquita

y eso que = et pourtant

Tu peux le trouver ici : http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/eso

***Fils fusionnés, merci.  (Gévy)

Tout ceci dans le dictionnaire qui se trouve en haut de ce forum


----------



## rxkld

crisbel said:


> Salut!
> 
> Je suis desolée sur ma faute de traduction: Ici est ma tentative: Me gustaria saber especiicamente cual es el correcto traducción para "Y eso que"
> "El asfalto de este pueblo triplica el calor que hace. Y eso que estamos al lado del mar."
> 
> l'asphalte d'un village triple la chaleur qu'il fait. Et c'est que nous sommes à côté de la mer.
> et c'est pour ça que nous sommes du côté de la mer.
> 
> Merci


 
Dans une forme moins littéraire "y eso que" peut se traduire par _« et ça que »_ nous sommes près de la mer… Pas très littéraire mais utilisé dans le langage courant.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Paquita

rxkld said:


> Dans une forme moins littéraire "y eso que" peut se traduire par _« et ça que »_ nous sommes près de la mer… Pas très littéraire mais utilisé dans le langage courant.



Permíteme dudar...

Diría: "et ça*, *que nous soyons près de la mer ou pas.. para traducir: Y eso*, *que estemos...o no.

Pero "et ça que" como sinónimo de "et pourtant" nunca lo he oido...y no me aparecen resultados en google con este sentido


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour, 

Dans le langage oral, on peut entendre parfois : "_Et (c'est) sans compter qu'on est en bord de mer_".

On peut aussi dire, mais c'est "moins oral". "Et ne comptons pas le fait qu' (...) "

Salut!

Josiane


----------



## yserien

Ya, huele a hispanismo por los cuatro costados "y eso que......)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le et pourtant/ sans compter que sont de très bonnes solutions.
Ce *y eso que* a une valeur adversative et peut parfois être rendu par *alors que*. Il convient, bien entendu, de rectifier la ponctuation.
L'asphalte de ce village...alors que nous sommes...
Penser aussi à cette possibilité lorsqu'il s'agit de traduire certains *alors que*. 
Bonne journée.


----------



## crisbel

Bonjour!

Et merci à touts!

Merci rxld pour la phrase. «Et ça, que,» nous sommes près de la mer» Ça roule!! Et merci à tous pour leur idées.

Passez un bonne journée.


----------



## Gévy

crisbel said:


> «Et ça, que,» nous sommes près de la mer» Ça roule!!


Hola Crisbel:

Justamente es la expresión menos correcta, así que yo que tú, me lo pensaría mejor.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## crisbel

Hola Gévy,

Gracias por tu aviso... me podrías decir cuál es tu posición en ésta frase??
euhhh.. qué cosa!  Alors que?  » y eso que nosotros estamos  al lado del mar»
Crees Gévy podría ser?:   «Alors que nous sommes à côte de la mer»???

Gracias!!


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Creo que Paquit& y todos los demás, ya habían dejado clara cual era la mejor opción, pero si me permites Gévy, que conteste yo mismo, digamoslo con música:
Año 1963. Canta Charles Aznavour. Canción: *Et pourtant*
Bonne écoute!


----------



## rxkld

crisbel said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Et merci à touts!
> 
> Merci rxld pour la phrase. «Et ça, que,» nous sommes près de la mer» Ça roule!! Et merci à tous pour leur idées.
> 
> Passez un bonne journée.


 
Hola crisbel !

"Y eso que estamos al lado del mar." puede traducirse así : "bien que nous soyons près de la mer" o "alors que..."

Sin embargo, a veces, se oye en lenguaje coloquial, "_et ça que_ nous sommes ..." Pero es verdad que no es una forma correcta. Es preferible emplear "bien que" o "alors que".
Hasta luego.


----------



## crisbel

Bonjour rxkld,

Parfait! Merci pour sa amabilité. Recordaré usar "bien que" ou "alors que" ..."et ça que nous sommes vivons tan lejos sa reponse est très vite!! J'utilise sa derniere phrase aussi... 

gracias


----------



## Paquita

No quisiera parecer pesada, pero reitero mi comentario anterior:

"et ça que" *NO* es correcto 

Si lo fuera sería una de las muchas expresiones recogidas en el diccionarioPor más que busque, no la encuentro.

Por otra parte, "alors que" y "bien que" serían incorrectos en esta frase independiente. Una oración completa no puede limitarse a una subordinada, excepto clero si así lo ha querido el autor, para surtir un efecto. 

Traducir el "y eso que" por una conjunción sería traicionar. Como lo ha indicado muy atinadamete Gurb, hay que modificar la puntuación. "Alors que" o "bien que" son perfectos en otros contextos que éste.
*
edit:*

Acabo de lanzar una pregunta en el foro de francés para aclarar lo de "et ça que" , ya que empiezo a dudar 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8684630#post8684630


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

D'accord avec Paquit& et Yserien, un hispanisme.

Autre manière de le dire (qui s'éloigne un peu mais se rapproche de la proposition de Josiane) :
- ... et n'oublions pas que

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT.
*Después de una conversación en privado con Paquit&  convenimos que tanto mi propuesta como la de Josiane pueden prestar a confusión. Explico pues mi propuesta. Para los que vivimos cerca del mar entendemos que en la frase se refiere a la brisa que viene del mar, y no el mar en sí, que suele ponderar las temperaturas o, por lo menos, influir en la percepción térmica.

Para evitar tal confusión creo que la única respuesta válida es _et pourtant_.


----------



## yserien

Ou "malgré que nous sommes près de la mer...."


----------



## Aire_Azul

yserien said:


> Ou "malgré que nous sommes près de la mer...."



Bonsoir.

"Malgré que" est une forme incorrecte. Il vaut mieux employer à la place "bien que", mais ceci non plus ne peut être employé que dans une proposition subordonnée.

Salut!

Josiane


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

...*et dire que* nous sommes....


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

*Et encore*, on est au bord de la mer.
*Et tout ça* en étant au bord de la mer.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## crisbel

Bonjour à tous!

Gracias por el torrente de ideas y explicaciones gramaticales por parte de todos los que forman  Wordreference moderadores y los demás. Invaluable su ayuda!! Y Gracias Paquita por su ayuda en crear un  nuevo hilo...para mi frase. "Et pourtant"  ☺¡ Mi frase ya tiene sentido !

Merci mille

Crisbe


----------

